# 2006 GLI aux adapter



## mountainmanak1 (May 9, 2009)

I just recently purchased an aux adapter for my GLI w/ navi. It was 29.00 from my local dealer. I removed the stereo and the climatronic to feed the wire that I hooked up to the back of the navi head unit. I fed the aux wire down the console until it popped out the bottom. Then I ran it just under the plastic to the back towards the 6 disc cd changer. I drilled a hole in the coin cubby hole after removing the rubber insert. then dangled a string down the hole until it dropped out by the back near the drivers side seat. I tied it off to the aux wire and pulled it up through into the hole. The glove box option did not seem that user friendly. Now I can just coil up the 12 to 14 inches of wire in the cubby when I don't need it. The hardest part of the whole project was trying to figure out how to remove the trim around the climatronic controls. The whole thing took about two hours from start to finish. After doing it once it now seems easy once it is done. You will just need a drill to enlarge the whole in the coin cubby and a torx screwdriver.


----------

